# when to know to give up



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

its 315 in the morning ive gott be up in 3 hrs to start my first day of univeristy. I feel worse than ever, non of the meds ive taken are working, exercise doesnt help anymore. I dont see how im going to make it through my life like this. Its not worth putting my mother through anymore more pain, seeing me just living everyday in hell. I cant do it anymore, live like this, its just too much for me. i dont want to kill myself but for the first time im starting to realise the severity of whatever is wrong with me, and how it is going to completley destroy my life and worst of all the people i care about the most. im angry with god I think, because my mother does not deserve to have a complete trainwreck like me as her son, and she does not deserve to watch him suffer every fucking day, and watch his life turn to complete shit. these thoughts upset me so much. Nothing changes, everyday same symptoms, same panic.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

dancingwobbler said:


> its 315 in the morning ive gott be up in 3 hrs to start my first day of univeristy. I feel worse than ever, non of the meds ive taken are working, exercise doesnt help anymore. I dont see how im going to make it through my life like this. Its not worth putting my mother through anymore more pain, seeing me just living everyday in hell. I cant do it anymore, live like this, its just too much for me. i dont want to kill myself but for the first time im starting to realise the severity of whatever is wrong with me, and how it is going to completley destroy my life and worst of all the people i care about the most. im angry with god I think, because my mother does not deserve to have a complete trainwreck like me as her son, and she does not deserve to watch him suffer every fucking day, and watch his life turn to complete shit. these thoughts upset me so much. Nothing changes, everyday same symptoms, same panic.


I feel ya man.. Unfortunately there's not much I can do from here....but trust me when I say this...YOU'RE GONNA RECOVER! Maybe life is up and down, this is just a down, the up comes soon. Feels shitty, no way out...but guess what, every day is a new day, every day could be the day you suddenly recover, it has happened before, it can and will happen again. Just don't stress about it..and if you don't feel like going to school, then don't...take a fuckin break man...burning away all your energy just to go to university is just fucked up. What's more important, you or school? 
If you got some common sense you'll already know you're worth more than the building we all know as "boredom". 
Anyway..my point is: give yourself a fuckin break...fuck school, fuck jobs, only thing that matters now is that you're gonna feel fine, so go outside and just lie in the grass, do nothing, think of nothing, just take a break.
Get a hobby..that's a great break too...and just let go, let go of the pain, that's a nice way out of the mess...besides..you got into the mess, so I bet you got what it takes to get out aswell.
And no fear...God is there.
Peace!


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks buddy. I hate constantly coming on this forum to moan but i really do feel totally fucked from this.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

However shit you feel now things will get better. You're going to have to go through some serious shit to get there but you will appreciate your life infinitely more for doing so.

There is absolutely no reason to feel ashamed of what is happening to you. It is not your fault.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Ok, I am going to tell you something that you aren't going to like hearing but it's what I've found to be true in my own experience. YOU ARE MAKING YOUR DP AS BAD AS IT IS. It is ALL in your head and the more you fear it, think about it, obsess about it, dwell on it, the worse it's going to be and the longer it's going to stay.

Do you know what a Chinese finger trap is? It is this little party toy made out of woven leaves. It's basically a tube the is just big enough to stick one pointer finger in each end. Then, when your fingers are in there, if you try to pull them out, it's starts to stretch and tighten around your fingers. The harder you pull the try to get out of it, the harder and tighter it clamps down on you. Basically the only way to get out of the trap is to RELAX and bring your fingers deeper into the trap. This makes the trap loosen and you can then escape it. Dp works EXACTLY the same way. The harder you struggle against it, the more you think about it and panic and try to fight it, the tighter it holds you and the longer it stays. When you MAKE THE CHOICE to stop fearing it and stop thinking about it and RELAX, dp starts to loosen it's hold and eventually you are able to escape it completely.

Anyone who recovers HAS to get to the point where they accept dp and move on. You absolutely have to accept it and stop being so terrified of it and how you feel before you can get better. The truth of the matter is that it's a decision you have to make and one you have you make a million times a day. Every single time you even notice a dp symptom, you have to stop yourself from thinking about it and refocus. You have to do that pretty much all of the time at first and then it becomes easier and easier. I go entire weeks now without having one single fearful thought of dp. Only when I get sick or have a bad dp day do I think about HOW I FEEL or feel any fear about it. I would say right now that my dr is 90% gone and my dp is 75% gone. All of this only came in the past 3 or so months, when I FINALLY accepted dp. I just realized one day that this is now part of who I am. I may have it for the rest of my life and that every day I wake up alive is a day that I am MEANT to live. We only have 80 or so years of life and we don't get another chance. You have forever to be dead. Don't waste your one shot. Make the choice to stop fearing dp. It's your only hope.


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Ok, I am going to tell you something that you aren't going to like hearing but it's what I've found to be true in my own experience. YOU ARE MAKING YOUR DP AS BAD AS IT IS. It is ALL in your head and the more you fear it, think about it, obsess about it, dwell on it, the worse it's going to be and the longer it's going to stay.
> 
> Do you know what a Chinese finger trap is? It is this little party toy made out of woven leaves. It's basically a tube the is just big enough to stick one pointer finger in each end. Then, when your fingers are in there, if you try to pull them out, it's starts to stretch and tighten around your fingers. The harder you pull the try to get out of it, the harder and tighter it clamps down on you. Basically the only way to get out of the trap is to RELAX and bring your fingers deeper into the trap. This makes the trap loosen and you can then escape it. Dp works EXACTLY the same way. The harder you struggle against it, the more you think about it and panic and try to fight it, the tighter it holds you and the longer it stays. When you MAKE THE CHOICE to stop fearing it and stop thinking about it and RELAX, dp starts to loosen it's hold and eventually you are able to escape it completely.
> 
> Anyone who recovers HAS to get to the point where they accept dp and move on. You absolutely have to accept it and stop being so terrified of it and how you feel before you can get better. The truth of the matter is that it's a decision you have to make and one you have you make a million times a day. Every single time you even notice a dp symptom, you have to stop yourself from thinking about it and refocus. You have to do that pretty much all of the time at first and then it becomes easier and easier. I go entire weeks now without having one single fearful thought of dp. Only when I get sick or have a bad dp day do I think about HOW I FEEL or feel any fear about it. I would say right now that my dr is 90% gone and my dp is 75% gone. All of this only came in the past 3 or so months, when I FINALLY accepted dp. I just realized one day that this is now part of who I am. I may have it for the rest of my life and that every day I wake up alive is a day that I am MEANT to live. We only have 80 or so years of life and we don't get another chance. You have forever to be dead. Don't waste your one shot. Make the choice to stop fearing dp. It's your only hope.


Great advice! Easier said than done, but very true. I'm so glad to hear that you are getting better. It gives us all hope!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Kellysmom said:


> Great advice! Easier said than done, but very true. I'm so glad to hear that you are getting better. It gives us all hope!


It is easier said than done and straight up, the first time someone told me I'd have to learn to live with it I wanted to punch them in the face. But it's the only way to recover.


----------

